# Pavel Podkolzine



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Pavel has completely changed the dynamics of the draft. Suddenly bosh is not a fix at 4 and pat riley is the happies man on earth. He will get either pavel or bosh. Boy you know he loves building a team around a big man circa MOrning and ewing. This also means everyone else is going to move down. The question now is what poor soul gets sent to clippers hell for four years. Lampe, Kanam, other. Wow, one workout and the draft order is out the window. It also means the bull are in the hot seat, suddenly lampe or kaman are there for the bulls. Trade or pick. And memphis could easily get either pietrus or wade just by waiting. WIll another player jump into the top ten from no where?

david


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

sorry i am answering myself but the responses i want are how this changes who goes where in the top 8 picks. What happens to players like ford and kaman. Post your top eight picks.

david


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Did Riley ever coach Ewing?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> Did Riley ever coach Ewing?



Are you serious? Riles coached N.Y. Dont you remember how dirty they played.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Ahhh....I do remember now. 

I remember thinking that when he left NY for Miami he was leaving them for the enemy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> sorry i am answering myself but the responses i want are how this changes who goes where in the top 8 picks. What happens to players like ford and kaman. Post your top eight picks.
> 
> david


Great thread. Since this monkey wrench has been thrown into the mix, a team like Denver or Toronto can really make some big moves with trades with this development. One more talented big can force teams to want to overcompensate to trade up.

I think it goes like this:

1. L. James - Cavs
2. Millicic - Pistons
3. Anthony - Bulls (trade with the Nuggets. Jay Will and the 7 and one of the Bulls early 2nd rd picks for Anthony and Ryan Bowen and the second round pick, Bulls will end up regretting this trade, but I have a gut feeling it will happen)
4. Podolzkin - Blazers (they trade Rasheed, Patterson, the 23rd pick and a future No. 1 for Antonio Davis, Alvin Williams, Chris Jefferies and the 4th pick.)
5. Bosh - Heat ( they could pick Lampe here, I would, Bosh is overrated, all you have to do is watch his Duke games, he is not as good against stronger players and won't be for another 2 or 3 years. Lampe is strong enough to play by the end of his rookie season a lot of minutes.)
6. Ford - Clippers (they should take Kaman because they need a center and his highpost-lowpost game would work well with Brand, but they will be the Clippers and take Ford and they will still suck.)
7. Lampe - Nuggets (these guys make out like bandits now, they will get a quality player at the top of the 2nd round. Have their PG and their future frontline of White, Lampe and Hilario w/ Skita playing the role of Toni Kukoc off the bench. A run 'n' gun style will make J-Will an awesome player and this team will have some true upside. And if they get Maggette two years from now this team could be the Mavs, with the type of shooting ability they will have.)
8. Hinrich - Bucks for some reason they want to get rid of both Payton AND Cassell. I don't understand it.
9. Kaman - Knicks (If he falls to the Knicks and they don't pick him Layden will be hung. I say this the marketing for him could be through the roof if he doesn't bust. A big white center in NYC leading the Knicks to the playoffs in the future will be an endorsement bonanza. I hope he does well, Kids need a new hero in NYC, for pro hoops)
10. Barbosa - Washington (good fit, should pick him)
11. Ridnour - Golden State (another good fit)
12. Seattle - Michael Sweetney
13. Memphis - Dywane Wade


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 4. Podolzkin - Blazers (they trade Rasheed, Patterson, the 23rd pick and a future No. 1 for Antonio Davis, Alvin Williams, Chris Jefferies and the 4th pick.)



RAPTORS WILL NOT TRADE RASHEED AND RUBEN for 4th pick. RASHEED AND RUBEN have tooooo much off court problems and Rasheed is in his last year of his contract, no guarantees he will resign.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks newmessiah,

I agree with you that now denver might trade out and get their pf and pf in one fell deal. I also think memphis will get either wade or pietrus. I also think the knicks get the player they want.

david


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Riles better take this as a situation where we can now land a top 4 player. There was said to be a drop off after the big 3 and after number 4. Now number 5 is just as valuable as number 4! Bosh is my guy and that's who I want. Once he bulks up, he'll be great next to Caron!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

what makes u guys think the raptors will draft podkolzine instead of bosh, just cause of ONE workout....what about his injury problems, Bosh doesnt have that...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> what makes u guys think the raptors will draft podkolzine instead of bosh, just cause of ONE workout....what about his injury problems, Bosh doesnt have that...


But Bosh has alot of bulking up to do. That is a major concern. If Pavel's foot(that's his problem right?) injury report comes back positive, I think Toronto will take him. 

Didn't you catch sports Center around 5-6pm yesterday?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> Didn't you catch sports Center around 5-6pm yesterday?


what did they say?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i like the creativity here,fact is riley has said before he doesnt like european players.pavel has sent every gm and every mock picker running for more info.i dont see any way in hell that anyone breaks into the top 3 of lebron,darko and carmelo,like i said before ,this would be like changing one of the heads at mt. rushmore.personally if i'm toronto i'm taking kaman,they have a real need for a center and if they need yet another pf then they can have the pick of a great crop next year.i still think when everyone involved sobers up pavel will go around 6,8 or 9.just too many question marks to crack any of the top 5 picks.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> what did they say?


Riley was on and a couple other GM's talking about how his stock is going up amazingly fast and how his shot was better than expected. Blah, blah, blah..

Riley wants Bosh and he may get what he wants..


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Damn this cat is tall..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> Riles better take this as a situation where we can now land a top 4 player. There was said to be a drop off after the big 3 and after number 4. Now number 5 is just as valuable as number 4! Bosh is my guy and that's who I want. Once he bulks up, he'll be great next to Caron!


Bosh would be a good pick for the Heat, if Riley is willing to develop him. He says he is not interested in doing that, which leads me to think that he may pick Kaman. But Bosh would be a good pick if Riley is committed. (I personally think Riley should give it up and let someone else become the coach and just be a GM of the Heat.)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> 
> 
> But Bosh has alot of bulking up to do. That is a major concern. If Pavel's foot(that's his problem right?) injury report comes back positive, I think Toronto will take him.
> ...



He has had one minor ankle injury that has been blown way out of proportion. He does not have "injury problems."


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

From ESPN.Com on Pavel:

One GM called Pavel the "most potent combination of size, strength and agility" since Shaq.

^That GM is rumored to be the Raptors'..


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's say the "most potent combination of size, strength, agility and injury prone" since Zydrunas Ilgauskas. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello he is not injury prone. He is not. One minor ankle injury which he is healed from does not make him injury prone, stop saying it.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Even though the ankle thing may be blown out of proportion, injuries will always surround players of his size. He may never get injured playing for an NBA team, but because he is so big, pictures of injury proned big men come to mind.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

ya know a few weeks ago i was looking at this guys profile and said 'jeez, how come more people arnt talking about this guy, he's tall as heck...'

i guess it really pays to workout in front of the GM's... this guys stock has sky-rocketed...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

If his ankle is deemed to be OK, he could be a through the ceiling player. If it's not he could be through the floor player. It's hard to see a middle ground.

I'll assume it's OK.

1. James(Cavalier)
2. Milicic(Piston)
3. Podkolzine(Nugget)
4. Lampe(Raptor)
5. Kaman(Heat)
6. Anthony(Clipper)
7. Bosh(Bull)

1&2: I think the top 2 are safe.

3: Denver has to face Yao & Shaq & Duncan. P has the size to do that. He would free up Hilario to play 4 and be able to provide weakside help.  Hilario's quickness would be freed up much like O'Neal in Indiana after the arrival of Miller. P holds the fort down while Nene reacts. Front court done through the draft and they add a "thrill" player (Arenas or Maggette) through free agency. A quick rebuild. Very nice.

4. They need a 5. Ok Lampe isn't a 5 per se(yet) but he does have the frame to fill out and 7' 240 is bigger than most 5's now playing. On "O" Davis is a low post guy so Lampe can play high like he likes to now. He 'aint a 3!. Lampe & Davis make a nice tandem 4&5 whatever the title one gives them. I chose Lampe over Kaman because he seems to be doing better in the virtual rumor rags.

5. Miami needs a 5. They get the last good one available.

6. Well they don't get the 5 they need but so what; they get Anthony. At least he'll put fannies in the seats. The Clipper continue to win(in the pocketbook). Anthony will get plenty of PT and will have nice numbers and the Clipper will continue to suck. What a mess. Let's make a deal central. 

7. Best player available. Alot of ?'s about Bosh but also alot of production. 

8. Too bad Bucks, you get the leftovers.

I obviously favor quality height over quality elsewhere. If one of the 7 footers are there when the Bull pick, I think they have a duty to the fans to take him and probably ship him(they may keep Lampe) West so that the Buck,Knick & Wizard(who draft after them) don't get them.

If P is healthy & real then I see Anthony & Bosh falling.

I'm not sure about Bosh so if the Bull could get a proven NBA player for the pick, that would be nice. If they could package a couple of the youngsters(NOT EC or TC) and consolidate(similar to the Rose deal) with the pick getting a great player(Allen) and move down(Seattle 12 & 14) that would be good too.

Whatever! :laugh: I don't know but the draft seems ripe for activity to me.

P.S.: TJ Chevy? He'll drop "like a rock".

I thought the draft was 6 players but I guess I had the wrong 6. :laugh:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Hello he is not injury prone. He is not. One minor ankle injury which he is healed from does not make him injury prone, stop saying it.


Darko Milicic played against him, and he said Podkolzine *can't even walk*, and I trust him. Did you play against Podkolzine?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Darko Milicic played against him, and he said Podkolzine *can't even walk*, and I trust him. Did you play against Podkolzine?


Have you seen the ESPN video? It's clear he can walk and run


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> Even though the ankle thing may be blown out of proportion, injuries will always surround players of his size. He may never get injured playing for an NBA team, but because he is so big, pictures of injury proned big men come to mind.


Yeah, but if you look at this guy, he looks to be in phenomenal shape for a guy his size. A lot of the big guys that have had injuries problems weren't nececessarily in the greatest shape.

I think whoever gets this guy is gonna have maybe the second best center in the league behind Yao once Shaq is done.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Darko Milicic played against him, and he said Podkolzine can't even walk, and I trust him. Did you play against Podkolzine?


 I don't even think Darko has played against him in quite a while, and in any case, Shaq's college coach (LSU) said that Stanley Roberts was a better NBA prospect. I'd say a coach of the two players he is comparing is a lot more credible than a seventeen year old's comments, with no clarification behind them (for all we know, he could've been injured at the time, and Darko was making a joke)...he didn't have anything good to say about any of the other guys either.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

> Darko Milicic played against him, and he said Podkolzine can't even walk, and I trust him. Did you play against Podkolzine?


100 scouts say he can walk very well. I think the scouts are a more credible source then Darko. These scouts were the same that said darko was a good player. If they are wrong about Podkolzine maybe they are wrong about Darko, too.

It was realy stupid from Darko to say something like this, even if it is true. For this gus in the draft, it is more then basketball, it is about their future.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Darko probably was joking about the ankle injury... he seems to have that kind of subtle sense of humor.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

This is laughable to me. Pavel at #4? If TOR is dumb enough to do it, then they deserve what they get. He could turn out to be a decent Center, but please... comparing him to Shaq? or Z? absolutely ridiculous. and BTW a workout w\o ANY one else there to play D on him, means LITTLE or NOTHING to me. I don't care how well he supposedly moves or shoots. The guy averaged less than 1 frickin pt in italian league play! I know he is only 18, but give me a break. 

Best case scenario, he becomes a starting Center in 2-4 years, and averages 8-14ppg and 7-10 boards, which would be good and WELL worth a MID 1st round pick, but high lotto? Yikes!! Some team will reach on this guy, you should all hope it just isnt your team. A starting C is the best possible outcome that you can hope for this guy. How do all of you buy into this hype every year? It amazes me. Worst case scenario? Let me see here Weis, Tsakalidis, Diop, Mihm.....

Unbelievable :no:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Don't get it*

If he does well with the Nuggets he might go 3. After seeing the tape Povel, the Nuggets would be crazy to pass up on him.

This guy wasn't even a lottery a few months ago. Just goes to
show that the scouts don't have everybody nail down yet.

Heck, the Cavs and Pistons have to bring him in for a workout too I would guess.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>
> The guy averaged less than 1 frickin pt in italian league play!


Only for precision ...

The guy had till now few minutes per game with Varese, because he's still quite young and italian league is hard ( it's the 3th of the world after NBA and spanish ACB ...).

But in some cases he made impressive game like VS Pesaro (and Chris Gatling :angel: ) , when he made 12 points with 5/7 from the field and captured 10 rebounds, all in 16 minutes (!!!)

Good luck, Pavel


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> This is laughable to me. Pavel at #4? If TOR is dumb enough to do it, then they deserve what they get. He could turn out to be a decent Center, but please... comparing him to Shaq? or Z? absolutely ridiculous. and BTW a workout w\o ANY one else there to play D on him, means LITTLE or NOTHING to me. I don't care how well he supposedly moves or shoots. The guy averaged less than 1 frickin pt in italian league play! I know he is only 18, but give me a break.
> 
> Best case scenario, he becomes a starting Center in 2-4 years, and averages 8-14ppg and 7-10 boards, which would be good and WELL worth a MID 1st round pick, but high lotto? Yikes!! Some team will reach on this guy, you should all hope it just isnt your team. A starting C is the best possible outcome that you can hope for this guy. How do all of you buy into this hype every year? It amazes me. Worst case scenario? Let me see here Weis, Tsakalidis, Diop, Mihm.....
> ...


I remember a lot of people buying the Ming hype ... sheesh, what a bunch of fools.

Seriously though, as long as this guy really doesnt have injury problems, how could he not have a good impact on some team. I mean, ifyou saw the video, you could see the athletic ability of this guy, and at 7'4" ... and only 18 yrls old. AND he has a pretty good shot, knocking down NBA 3s.

So he's got the skills (not the overall feel for the game) as Yao, is just as imposing heightwise (looks like longer arms than Yao), and he appears to be a much better athlete than Yao ... especially in the upper body.

If I were convinced he has no problems with his ankles, I might even take this guy over Darko at #2. This guy might be the most impressive physical specimen to enter the NBA.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Don't get it*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> If he does well with the Nuggets he might go 3. After seeing the tape Povel, the Nuggets would be crazy to pass up on him.
> 
> This guy wasn't even a lottery a few months ago. Just goes to
> ...


lol. get real. based on one tape? hey i got a tape of the ncaa finals...check that out.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nugz,

Do we need to have someone with you while you watch the draft in case the Nuggets don't take Carmelo? Will you be ok?

I'm worried about you.........Getting to attached to one guy can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Nugz,
> 
> Do we need to have someone with you while you watch the draft in case the Nuggets don't take Carmelo? Will you be ok?
> ...


maybe you could hold my hand when they announce our selection? thanks. 

:laugh:


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Darko Milicic played against him, and he said Podkolzine *can't even walk*, and I trust him. Did you play against Podkolzine?


Milicic never played against Pavel in the last year for sure, so he's opinion is less educated than what you might think.

(btw pay attention, young Yugo players are sometimes really cocky and Darko seems to be one of those, I hope no poster will be offended by this!  )


----------



## Insidious Meme (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe you could hold my hand when they announce our selection? thanks.
> ...


Maybe a couple of guys in white jackets can hold each of your hands so as not to do anything self infliicting if what you expect does not come to pass. 

Seriously, the hype over one pretty much non contact workout is over the top for now. I think that some of what has been said by "unnamed GM's" in the article and coaches on tv is blown smoke to have someone higher than them take that risk on Pavel, and have an easier path for them to get who they really want. 

I mean if the so called world wide scouting system is so extensive now, how can one close to the draft workout make them just swing their collective adrenal glands to tilt? You'd think they'd have known what to expect from Pavel by now. Did his Italian team just stuff him in a big closet only to break him out for games? Yeah, I know about closed practices, but still, the hype is kinda nuts.

I like the dude, personally, from what is written about him. He's most likely some dude parents would probably be comfy having their daughters go date. Defintitely have nothing against that.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Insidious Meme</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe a couple of guys in white jackets can hold each of your hands so as not to do anything self infliicting if what you expect does not come to pass.
> ...


Pavel hasn't played much in Europe and his coaches/team shut down NBA scouts after the 1st Ford article so not many NBA GMs/scouts have ever seen the Russian Bear. I myself remain skeptical of all these Euros and there solo workouts. but I am all for more offense and less defense in the NBA.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

what has the scouts so at his workouts is how smooth and well he moves at 7'5 I mean thats huge you dont find alot fo 7'5 guys that move well they say he runs up and down the floor like his is 6'5. Right now you cant there is alot of 6'5 guys that dont even act like they are 6'5 so you mean to tell me you got a dude 7'5 running the floor like a guard and you wont be excited. They also say has a decent jump shot and likes to play inside and only 18 the sky is the limit. I would love him to be there when the knicks pick.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Nugz,
> 
> Do we need to have someone with you while you watch the draft in case the Nuggets don't take Carmelo? Will you be ok?
> ...


LOL!!! you are always defending the nugz getting CArmelo... it will be a real shame if they dont eh?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

How does Pavel compare to Frederick Weiss, the French guy the Knicks drafted. If I'm a Knicks fan, which I'm not (thank God), thinking of drafting Pavel, I'm thinking this guy is the second coming of Weiss. How do the two compare?


----------

